# Moebius Gigantic Frankenstein on ebay ?



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Aurora Gigantic Frankenstein Moebius Models Re-Issue
Item number: 200211160015

Just saw this on ebay...$50 down...$50 when shipped and $40 for shipping Total $140.00 per kit?...I didn't know that a price had been established yet...still not posted on the Moebius site...anyone have any more info on this subject???
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Mcdee, Mad Planet posts at the Clubhouse. I've seen him in The Garage. Maybe you couls ask him where he gets his info. I haven't heard anything abot pricing yet. Very interesting......

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah maybe he's just ball parking it ...I don't know...but if anyone does it would be Steve from CultTVman...Steve have you heard anything?
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I've just checked a few websites and I can't find a price anywhere.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Didn't Frank say in an old thread that BF would be cheaper than Seaview?

Chris.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

We just announced the pricing yesterday on this. $99.99 is suggested retail. July is the scheduled release, and it is on time. Tooling has started some time ago. Only $10 less than Seaview, but believe it or not they cost us more to produce than Seaview! I'll post more news as it happens.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

And another one of my graphics ends up on ebay... I _hate_ that (but if it sells kits).


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

You're famous KJ! You can't blame him too much though- you did a great job on your site!!:thumbsup:


Chris.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Infamous is closer to correct.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

sounds good to me Frank:woohoo: as soon as i see it available on cultTVman's site he'll get a pre order from me for sure !! 
hb


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

beck said:


> sounds good to me Frank:woohoo: as soon as i see it available on cultTVman's site he'll get a pre order from me for sure !!
> hb


I second that also:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

give me a day or two... Thanks!

Steve


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

:woohoo:I'm still getting 6... :thumbsup: yep SIX...Man I've been waiting 40 YEARS for this...and like I said before I've saved $1 a week for the past 40 years and that works out to $2180.00 ...hell I've got $1500,00 left over for paint and Postage...maybe a box or two of KD :freak:
Mcdee


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Steve, I will be there as soon as it is posted. Thanks for the great service in the past.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

40 beans for shipping? unless the box is so big its oversize at the post office, or the kit is made out of metal instead of styrene, that seems a touch high.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

razorwyre1 said:


> 40 beans for shipping? unless the box is so big its oversize at the post office, or the kit is made out of metal instead of styrene, that seems a touch high.



It's called fee avoidance.
And it is but one of many reasons to avoid that auction.
The biggest though, is that it violated ebay policy.
Ebay will only allows presales that will be shipped withing 30 days.
Last I knew, July was more than 30 days out.
Anyone who goes for these auctions will have no protection from ebay, or PayPal after something like 45 days from auction end.
Also, I doubt if that auction is cosher on another point.
The ending price is $49.99, yet he wants another $50 on top of that before the item ships.

Also, for anyone keeping track.
This is his 3 ebay selling ID in less than a year.

Now, I won't slander Jason.
As far as I know, everyone who has ordered stuff from him, have gotten what they ordered.
So he is straight up that way.
But some had very long waits for their items. And the constand ID and contact info changes made it very hard for people to track him down and find out what was going on.

Personally, I wouldn't ever touch any type of presale on ebay.
Let alone one that is that far out.
Especially since the way ebay and PayPal work you are shelling out the cash long befpre the kits are anywhere near ready to ship.
I'd still with a known online retailer that will take your order, but not bill your CC until the item is in hand and ready to ship.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey ...Tay666 ...That is some good advice that I plan to take :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

I just checked out that auction, and the price is $10 for shipping. That seems very reasonable.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

just put in a pre order at cultTVman's site:woohoo: !!
a very reasonable 79.95 +11 for priority mail . 
hb


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

The $40.00 was shipping to Canada...Looks like Steve is getting my business...
Mcdee


----------

